# Prayer Request For Christian Martial Artist



## FearlessFreep (May 29, 2006)

I know we have an number of martial artists who are Christians here. I received this prayer request for the health of a female MAists and promised I would pass on word

VanessaGreene,sensei


----------



## green meanie (May 29, 2006)

I'll do what I can. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2006)

I will to, always a true warrior.
terry


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2006)

Ik Aunkar...God is One.

She and everyone that cares about her are in my prayers now.  :asian:


----------



## Swordlady (May 29, 2006)

Done.  I pray that she has a  speedy recovery.


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

I'll keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## pstarr (May 29, 2006)

I'll pray for her as well - that she recovers quickly.


----------



## Beowulf (May 30, 2006)

I will keep her in my prayers


----------



## bluemtn (May 30, 2006)

I'll be praying for her, as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers will be with her and her family.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 30, 2006)

I will pray for her & her family.


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 7, 2006)

My instructor became a Christian when he found out his wife had cancer. She will be in my prayers.

John


----------



## Explorer (Jun 9, 2006)

Done.  Would it be possible to get some updates on her condition?


----------

